# If bikes were women...



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd marry mine, DAMN SHE'S HOT!!

Side shot








Classic, NemPro headtube and CK headset.








From the front








Forkin' it up








Rider's point of view, my bars look abnormally large for some reason









Oh yeah, everything's nice and tight. Check out the nipples
















3/4 rear view, from the ground.








3/4 Rear view, standing up









Specs:
_*The build*_

_Frame_: Nemesis Project, Secret Agent 26'', 22.30'' TT, brushed aluminum stickers
_Fork_: Custom one-off '06 75mm(not a typo) Tuned Z1 Sport(4x WC internals, adjustable rebound)
_Headset_: Chris King NoThreadSet in red
_Rims_: Atomlab Pimps, red torque nipples
_Spokes_: DT Competition
_Front hub_: Axiom(Formula) Sealed cartridge bearings, 20mm
_Rear hub_: Atomlab Aircorp singlespeed 12T cog
_Bottom Bracket_: ? Whatever the shop installed on warranty when I broke mine, who cares, it still works.
_Stem_: Truvativ Hussfelt
_Grips_: Snafu Red
_Bars_: Titec El Norte cut down to 25''
_Chain_: KCM KoolChain
_Tires_: Maxxis holy roller 2.2
_Pedals_: Wellgo flats
_Seat_: Shadow Crow
_Seatpost_: Thomson Elite
_Seat Collar_: Easton, black
_Brake_: Avid Juicy 5
_Cranks_: Some random 3-piece cranks by axiom
_Sprocket_: e.13 26T sprocket

*
Weight*: 
32lbs even, with downhill tube in the rear wheel(will change it when I get around to it), uncut seat post, heavy pedals and cranks(when they break I'll go for a set of profiles with Ti spindle and bring the weight down even more)
*

Brief parking lot ride report*:
The streets haven't dried/melted up yet so I couldn't wander very far, but the bike is hard to describe, it feels twitchy, nervous, yet stable. Somewhat like a tamed wild animal. It manuals like a charm, bunny hops very well, feels extremely stiff in the back end, easy to get up to speed. The fork is very very nice, I put some air in it, about 10 pumps in the right leg, 3 pumps in the left, feels just right, I haven't played with the rebound yet, I'll do that when it gets dryer.

Overview: This thing rocks. Feels much lighter than it's weight, I love it.

Edit: I will take any pic of the bike you want, just ask.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

wow, she sure turned out sexy. super close tire clearance! but I dont think it gets too much bigger than the 2.4 holy rollers. 

sick bike man! great build.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

looks so sick dude!! so so sick. very clean build right thurr. loving everything about it. i mite be the first to see it beside you! unless someone posts right before me

EDIT: ok fine...second..


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Bout damn time!!!! I kept checking the other post to see it finished. Anyways slick build! Its a sleeper for sure--simple and sweet.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo, so nice, I want one
edit: i cant get enough of, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, nice o so nice, i could sing a song of it but it would be very bad


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

if i were to ask one shot of the bike it would be 6 feet above the camera with you ontop


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

free rider said:


> if i were to ask one shot of the bike it would be 6 feet above the camera with you ontop


Yeah, I'd love to be able to do that too right now. I'm itching for a ride.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn dude thats so sick. Looks even better than I thought it would.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Pa-pow!!! Bangin' steed! all loaded up...
that is a PRIMO set-up man... worth all the wait I'm sure! congrats bro!


32lb isn't bad at all either, with an uncut post, chromo spindle, DH tube, etc. esp. if she rides as smooth as I could only imagine she does! and heck, shouldn't even matter much at that point. you must have a lot of post shoved down there though, haha... 
I'm also curious... your lbs put one HUGE spacer on the non-drive side of those cranks... when you rotate each crank arm next to the chainstay, are they equal distance apart, or is the drive-side closer to the chainstay? might want to even that out if they are dif, but no prob. if they are equal, you just have a super wide stance, maybe feels like riding an 83mm+ dh bb! and yeah, like todd was saying, slim clearance w/ the tire, better hope hope the ol' lbs wound up those torque nips nice and tight! but no worries, the chain will stretch I'm sure, and you can move'em back just a hair.


try to get some shots outside for everyone, get some light on that beauty, you know everyone's been waiting, haha!!!! 
sickness squared, my friend! I saved those pics to the ol' harddrive immediately...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> Pa-pow!!! Bangin' steed! all loaded up...
> that is a PRIMO set-up man... worth all the wait I'm sure! congrats bro!
> 
> 32lb isn't bad at all either, with an uncut post, chromo spindle, DH tube, etc. esp. if she rides as smooth as I could only imagine she does! and heck, shouldn't even matter much at that point. you must have a lot of post shoved down there though, haha...
> ...


I'll be doing that later this afternoon!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! 

That is the sickest fork EVER. No disussion. SICKEST FORK EVER. 

Let me return to my commentary of the bike:

HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY ****!

times 9.999 X 10^99999999

If bikes were women, I'd shoot mine.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

*The Secret Agent in its natural habitat..*









































Enjoy it as much as me!

Edit: Funny little story: I just went out riding a few minutes ago and I tried to go for a very nice sized bunny hop, just to see how much pop the bike actually had. The bike flew right out from under me and hit myself in the balls with the rear tire as I was going down. This is going to take getting used to, the bike has an awful lot of POP to it.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Dang man... Very sick build... She's a beauty forsure. Everything just fits.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

I just got a hardon.... Snaky you my boy dude, congrats and looks like its a dream bike. You deserve it bro you rock!


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh... My... God... That is *T H E* nicest bike i have EVER seen in my whole LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm speechless man... what else can i say except for *W O W*


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice Nice bike make sure you ride her everyday lol but once again nice bike


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> I just got a hardon.... Snaky you my boy dude, congrats and looks like its a dream bike. You deserve it bro you rock!


Thank you everyone! I'm very pleased with how it came out, much better than what I was expecting honestly. You guys helped me out and made it possible. Special thanks to Cru Jones for telling me about the aircorp SS hub, and to everyone that followed this 7 month adventure from the beginning!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I dig the red accents. Nice job. 

Yeah, I was running my drops all the way forward before, but then I put a .5mm hop in the rear wheel, so my holy rollers just barely graze the yokes. I had to scoot it back a little.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been waiting for these pics for so so long...

Insane snakey! :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I dig the red accents. Nice job.
> 
> Yeah, I was running my drops all the way forward before, but then I put a .5mm hop in the rear wheel, so my holy rollers just barely graze the yokes. I had to scoot it back a little.


My pimps have stayed straight as an arrow even when all the spokes were loose. I trust them for this year, but we'll see.

Thanks colourclassic!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh, my Trailpimps are still straight, just ever so slightly off round, as I said, roughly half a millimeter.

I keep going back and staring at the bike. Thanks a lot snaky, now I won't get anything done.

Pulled about a mm back.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn ian that thing is the tits badass bamfic right there (cb slang) i think yer gonnas have fun with it, those frames are as close to 24s as its gonna get, my jaw hit the floor and then my pants


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i htink if my bike was married to me, it would be white trash in a trailer park. bliss


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ya that thing is mega pimpin! i love it even more seeing it out in the wilderness. i love your wheels..if and when i need new rims im going with pimp *lites* most likely, hoping this doens't happen too soon though


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

lovin it man.. looks awesome


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> lovin it man.. looks awesome


Thanks a lot!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, its a good thing bikes aren't women. Because that would seriously suck for me.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Well, its a good thing bikes aren't women. Because that would seriously suck for me.


It'd rock for me. I've got 3 in my lounge room


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> It'd rock for me. I've got 3 in my lounge room


Nice! Hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hey snaky, if you dont properly abuse that thing, i will personally take it and use it how its supposed to be ridden (might want to hide it) mine's in the shop for a pringled triple wall rim and blown hub bearings heh heh)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> hey snaky, if you dont properly abuse that thing, i will personally take it and use it how its supposed to be ridden (might want to hide it) mine's in the shop for a pringled triple wall rim and blown hub bearings heh heh)


I'll abuse it, don't worry. And this thing spins like a mofo, I'll probably end up being able to click 360's by then end of summer.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i can already, oh snapppppppp!!!!1 just kidding, have fun with that thing, you'll break before it does


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> i can already, oh snapppppppp!!!!1 just kidding, have fun with that thing, you'll break before it does


I probably could.. if I could gather some balls :thumbsup:


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Love It!!! Love It!!! Love It!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot jimage, I'm glad you like it too.

I think it's rainy out, if not I'm gone riding biatches!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

i bikes were woman ... i'd RAPE YOURS!!!



just kidding 


but that is a really nice looking ride. please enjoy it!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> i bikes were woman ... i'd RAPE YOURS!!!
> 
> just kidding
> 
> but that is a really nice looking ride. please enjoy it!


You can be sure I'm enjoying it already. All my friends are jealous. A friend of mine that rides a 24 incher usually said he could spin and bunny hop better on my bike than with his. He decided right there and then that he wanted a nempro streetfighter.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

That's a rad fyckin ride fo sho... can't wait to see some action shots on that puppy.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> That's a rad fyckin ride fo sho... can't wait to see some action shots on that puppy.


Thanks a lot Cru. I hope I will do it justice!


----------

